

Programming Isn't Manual Labor, But It Still Sucks - br0ke
http://mashable.com/2014/04/30/programming-sucks/

======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why this obviously interesting item has had almost no
up-votes and almost no comments, it's been submitted several times over the
past couple of days. It's obviously something that's come to the attention of
the general programming audience.

